# Need Advice



## trappedinhell (Apr 17, 2009)

Married for 5 years,daughter 4 years old, havent slept together for 2 years,no communication, so I suggested that my husband and I go to counseling he refused.So I told him either we go or he can leave,he left.He comes to see my daughter and calls me names/acts up in front of her to the point that she does not want to go with him and she refused when we lived together also. He did not bother with her when we lived together.

So one Sunday my husband and I decide to go to a party store to get some things for my daughter and it was closed,so we decide to go on to the next store. My daughter and I did not see him so I text him to see if he is coming and he said that he was waiting for the police,I said for what and he said assult. I went back to the parking lot he scratched his neck and said I did it,the cop arrests me and my daughter had to go with him...I have never been in trouble with the law before,first time.I have never even sat at a bar!!!! I own a daycare and usually just stay to myself,hang at home.Well I get out that night then the next day he returns my daughter to me and that evening he gets an order to take her into his custody!!!!!!! Well I have no choice ,we are at the police station and I have to hand her over,kicking and screaming that she does not want to go. It was a temp order, I had to get a lawyer and I got her back 2 days later. 

Now I have a trial date next month,he did not press charges,I did not do anything anyway so it will probally be dismissed. Hopefully,if not then I loose my daycare license and have a record.

My daughter is afraid more so now to go on a visit with him because she is afraid that he will not bring her back and that the police are coming. They never had a relationship before and now she is being forced to go with him. 

I cannot stand to see her crying or upset asking me why she has to go with him and so on. 
So I let him come back into the house to give her a break. NowI feel as if I am trapped in hell!!! I am dammed if I do tell him to leave because then my daughter gets the **** end but then I cannot live like this either.


HELP!


----------

